# Colnago C59 Wait Time



## pharmdbamafan (May 16, 2011)

Average delivery time for a new C59 is about 5 months based on the quotes I received.  

I really wanted a traditional frame, but I located a sloped frame in my size so I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Hopefully I made the right choice. 

Does anyone know when the 2012 product line/colors will be released?


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

I stand to be corrected but around the 1st September I think.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

pharmdbamafan said:


> Average delivery time for a new C59 is about 5 months based on the quotes I received.


I ordered mine three weeks ago, and was quoted a 12-week delivery time. We'll see.


----------



## pharmdbamafan (May 16, 2011)

They told me the average was around 12 weeks, but there were some Italian holidays/vacations that could play a role in delaying it more. I don't know about that, but I do know 5 months is a long time to wait. Especially if that puts you into months where your climate might not be the best for riding.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I placed my order in late January and received the C59 traditional frame in team Europcar paint within 12 weeks.


----------

